# famous Dutch model photographed cheating on her husband after he was sentenced 15 months



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

see the link below - this is unbelievable - her son 12yr still doesn't know until recently his father whereabouts. and the wife already introducing him to her affair partner. 









Lilly Becker gets VERY cosy with Boris lookalike


The model, 46, didn't hold back from displaying her ample assets as she went topless by pulling down her plunging gold swimsuit with her beau, who is a dead ringer for her tennis player ex.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Perhaps she and her husband have an agreement: she can date, and he can have all the prison booty he wants. If they were _separated _before all this went down, then IMO they can do whatever they wish even if they haven't divorced yet.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Boris look alike indeed! Her new boyfriend looks like the "pig" version of Boris - no comparison - she has dated down!


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

She's certainly having a whale, anyways. Gotta agree with @manfromlamancha


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

manfromlamancha said:


> Boris look alike indeed! Her new boyfriend looks like the "pig" version of Boris - no comparison - she has dated down!


I'm guessing he's very wealthy. So it depends on what the definition of "down" is.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Tatsuhiko said:


> I'm guessing he's very wealthy. So it depends on what the definition of "down" is.


I am not sure how wealthy he is but nevertheless if she is sleeping with him for his money, then what does that make her? Still very much dating down as in (according to you) living the life of a ***** with an ugly man.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Models nearly always date money instead of looks.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

The article's title is also misleading unless they verified she started seeing this man before her husband and she separated. Boris has had a partner since early 2020.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

I’m not really sure what the point of this is, other than sometimes people behave badly.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

So her husband ended up in jail? She should have just divorced him.


----------

